# Need Cooling Help (Pics Included)



## Jeffrey Sachs (Jun 20, 2009)

I just recently upgraded my PC with a 650 Corsair psu and a Geforce 9800gtx graphics card but my box is getting pretty hot especially the top near my psu.

If you look at the picture I have 2 possible places for a fan. 
1) Back of case
2) Side of case (directly opposite of the cpu fan)

Other threads have said bring air in and take air out but i dont know if that is possible here. The side opening will just push against the cpu fan, which could be fine, and I do not want to take air out from the back because it is in a warm corner with the other exhaust fans back there.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3658544611/

Let me know what you think! Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

no.1 is the main exhaust fan

no.2 cpu blows down onto the h/sink

fitting one on the side as low down and as close to the front as possible drawing cool air in
if there is room fit an exhaust in the top of the case this will aid the psu in exhausting hot air from the top of the case


----------



## Jeffrey Sachs (Jun 20, 2009)

I might be able to fit a fan in the bottom front for an intake actually. Should i put a fan blowing out the back though(slot 1)?

Thanks for the help


----------



## richard2k84 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah, you sould have air drawn in from the front and pushed out the back. I would recomend sticking a fan on the back to blow out any hot air.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the one on the rear is a must have


----------



## adrianparke2002 (Jun 4, 2009)

put some thermal paste on your video card and cpu and clean it off any debri and if u have intake fan slots as well as exaust fans use them up with any fans you may come across and as well for additional cooling and helping that huge graphics card stay cool put a 

"DUEL SLOT THERMAL TAKE PCI SLOT BLOWER WITH LED LIGHTS"
could be bought at your local pc store

they also have omni directional pci blowers which are real good too

and for you people who say pci blowers may blow no air out and help cool? well sorry to say but you are wrong ive made a geforce 9600gt stay at 111 under heavy load and 90-99 in idle just cause there was a basic pci slot blower under the card itself.


----------

